# How Long to Rest Between Sets



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

*How long do you rest in between sets?*​
30 to 60 Seconds 937.50%1 To 3 Minutes 1562.50%5 minutes 00.00%


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

It doesn't take a genius to realize that the more rest you take between sets, the more weight you'll be able to lift when you do come back as you are letting your muscle fully recover,This doesn't mean that you should always take more rest between your sets&#8230; the right amount of rest for you will depend on your goals somewhat.

*45-60 Seconds:* Taking a shorter rest works better for hypertrophy and building overall muscle mass.

*3-5 Minutes Rest:* This is useful for trainees who are trying to improve their explosive activities of a short duration

*5 Minutes Rest *Might as well go home.

Peronally I take from 45-60 seconds as I am after building muscle mass to keep them under stress and never let them fully recover.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Suppose as you've said, it totally depends on you're goals.

I think maybe 5 minutes would be acceptable say if you were going for a 1rm PB or something. But this isn't going to happen often.

I generally have anywhere between 1-2 mins on average.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

My rest lasts as long as it takes my partner to do his set, so usually pretty short. If we rest for too long we in the gym for ages


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

About a minute is usually long enough for me to be ready for another set.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

12-15rep sets - 30-60seconds rest (heavy)

8-10rep sets - 60-90secs rest (heavier)

5-6rep sets - 2-3minutes rest (heaviest)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

For me it's around 90 secs rest for Hyperthropy work and up to 5 mins for 95%+ pure strength training.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Normally about 60secs, but I've got bad OCD and will only start when second hand is at 12 or 6.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mez said:


> Normally about 60secs, but I've got bad OCD and will only start when second hand is at 12 or 6.


pmsl sorry bud, this made me laugh. have a rep


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Enough to know I've done a few sets in the time it takes some of the guys to do one.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Where are you getting this information from?

I'm doing Stronglifts and that says that it's acceptable when the weight creeps up to take a five minute rest when it gets really hard. I guess if you're training for strength then having a one minute break is pretty pointless, you're not trying to get "pumped" but complete the set with the heaviest weight you can.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cub said:


> Where are you getting this information from?
> 
> I'm doing Stronglifts and that says that it's acceptable when the weight creeps up to take a five minute rest when it gets really hard. I guess if you're training for strength then having a one minute break is pretty pointless, you're not trying to get "pumped" but complete the set with the heaviest weight you can.


its ambre law (got a good wee ring to it).....u have to take pics of your privicy glass reflection for it too apply


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

60-90 seconds, workout doesn't feel the same intensity if I take longer rests...


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

cub said:


> Where are you getting this information from?
> 
> I'm doing Stronglifts and that says that it's acceptable when the weight creeps up to take a five minute rest when it gets really hard. I guess if you're training for strength then having a one minute break is pretty pointless, you're not trying to get "pumped" but complete the set with the heaviest weight you can.


Well off course,strong lift is a total different exercise from what most on here are doing.

I would think up to 5 minutes for strong lift is more than exceptable as the lifts you are making are more exsplosive than any other type of exercise.

The text does not say anywhere that strong lifting should take rest time from 45 to 60 seconds.

The part about might as well go home was aimed more at guys wanting to add muscle mass not strong lifters.

:thumb:


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mez:3433393 said:


> Normally about 60secs, but I've got bad OCD and will only start when second hand is at 12 or 6.


Your not alone ha


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I rest long enough to get my breath back could be 30 seconds could be a couple of mins!

Usually time i add more plates its time to go again.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mez said:


> Normally about 60secs, but I've got bad OCD and will only start when second hand is at 12 or 6.


Buy a digital watch


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Never time it, just enough time till i feel i can put in a decent effort on next set, could be around 3-4 mins on deadlifts and squats and maybe 60 secs on something like lateral raises or bicep curls.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Never time it, just enough time till i feel i can put in a decent effort on next set, could be around 3-4 mins on deadlifts and squats and maybe 60 secs on something like lateral raises or bicep curls.


This^^^^ You should take as much time as necessary to get the job done be it 5 seconds or 5 minutes.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

1-2 minutes most of the time i think although i never time it. Wait for my mate to do his set after me then wait a bit probably closer to 2 minutes on squat, bench or deadlifts.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Never used to count. But now I'm trying to put together a new workout and I've started resting for 45 seconds to a max of 1 minute between sets - means I sometimes can't do the full reps on the 3rd set - but hey, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

1 minute for isolations more for compound stuff.

I'm also chucking in 1 triple drop exercise per body part..... 10seconds between drops & 1 minute between groups. Fekin intense!


----------

